# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  اين يوجد البناؤون فوق الشرفة ام تحتها؟؟

## امير الصمت

حل عيناك مزيان :Big Grin: .......? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GSM-AYA

ههههههههههههههههه 
يوجدون تحت الشرفة

----------


## امير الصمت

مرة اشوفهم فوق مرة اشوفهم تحت هههههههه

----------

